#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como Transportar Linha Telefonica?

## LoPeZiO

Pessoal,

Estou com uma duvida, sei q tem como fazer isso, mas nao sei como faço as configuracoes dos atas.

Tenho os seguintes equipamentos:

1 - Linksys _PAP2_ (_2_ FXS)
1 - _Linksys SPA3102_ (1 FXS 1 FXO)

Gostaria e saber como faço para levar uma linha telefonica de uma localidade para a outra usando esses dois atas, qdo tocar a linha na ponta 1 ele encaminhar a chamada para a ponta 2.

Desde já agradeço as informações.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tambem tenho esa duvida, vamos ver se alguem ajuda com algun manual ou coisa do genero..

----------


## acesse

boa pergunta., vamos ficar no aguardo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vc precisa de um ata que tenha FXO .. e um ata que tenha apenas FXS

- liga a linha na porta FXO
- do outro lado, liga o aparelho ou pabx na FXS

o procedimento chama-se hotline, procura no google por hotline com voip.. existem varios manuais passo-a-passo...

----------


## LoPeZiO

ja estou tentando achar isso faz uma tempo, mas ate hj nda... vou procurar por hotline para ver oq acho, caso alguem ai encontre favor postar aqui para ajudar a todos q tenha a duvida.... fui para o google.

t+

----------


## adepad

> vc precisa de um ata que tenha FXO .. e um ata que tenha apenas FXS
> 
> - liga a linha na porta FXO
> - do outro lado, liga o aparelho ou pabx na FXS
> 
> o procedimento chama-se hotline, procura no google por hotline com voip.. existem varios manuais passo-a-passo...


 
Grande Alexandre mais uma vez, ajudando bastante a todos! Fico muito grato! Éra o que eu estava procurando vou dar uma pesquisada!


Valeu

----------


## tcftelecom

Como o Alexandre disse do lado que chega a linha Ata FXO e do outro lado Ata FXS e funciona bem desde que a conexão seje boa,temos alguns projetos rodando ai vai o link do fabricante que compramos é um pouco mais caro mas o produto e o suporte sao bons.
Soluções VoIP Voz sobre IP Taitell Equipamentos para Telecom

----------


## iuredaluz

> Pessoal,
> 
> Estou com uma duvida, sei q tem como fazer isso, mas nao sei como faço as configuracoes dos atas.
> 
> Tenho os seguintes equipamentos:
> 
> 1 - Linksys _PAP2_ (_2_ FXS)
> 1 - _Linksys SPA3102_ (1 FXS 1 FXO)
> 
> ...


Tenho o que você precisa bem aqui.

Com essa sua mesma estrutura.

[ame=http://www.forowifi.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80]Manual: Extender línea de teléfono analógica con SPA3000/SPA3102 y SPA2000/PAP2T - foro wifi wireless antenas conectores cable[/ame]

----------


## LoPeZiO

valeu iuredaluz ... mas nao funcionou ... resolvi entrar em contato com o suporte da linksys ... ai eles me passaram o esquema pra fazer ... e funcionou perfeito como precisava:

segue abaixo o esquema:

*PAP2 Setup:
Proxy and Registration
Proxy: 192.168.10.251:5061
Register: no
Register Expires 90
Make Call Without Reg yes
Ans Call Without Reg:yes
User ID: 200
Dial Plan: ([2]xxS0|<9:[email protected]:5062>)
Enable IP Dialing: Yes
##########################################
SIPURA 3102_LINE1_ Setup
Proxy and Registration
Proxy: 192.168.10.250:5060
Register: NO
Register Expires: 90
Make Call Without Reg: YES
Ans Call Without Reg: YES
User ID: 201
Dial Plan: (<0,:>xxS0<:@gw0>|<200:[email protected]:5060>)
Enable IP Dialing: Yes
SETUP_PSTN-LINE
Proxy and Registration
Proxy: 192.168.10.250:5060
Register: NO
Register Expires: 90
Make Call Without Reg: YES
Ans Call Without Reg: YES
User ID: 202
##########################################
Dial Plans
Dial Plan 1: (xx.<:@gw0>)
PSTN-To-VoIP Gateway Setup
PSTN Ring Thru Line 1: YES
PSTN Caller ID Pattern: 200
##########################################
FXO Timer Values (sec)
Detect PSTN Long Silence: YES
PSTN Long Silence Duration: 10
Disconnect Tone:[email protected];4(.25/.25/1)

##########################################
International Control
On-Hook Speed: 3 ms (ETSI)
###########################################

SETUP USER1
Call Forward Settings
Cfwd All Dest: 200*

o meu funcionou perfeito.

----------


## marcelowe

Conforme vc ensinou o esquema spa 3102 e o pap2, consegui fazer a transferencia entre linha ponto 1 e ponto 2 e funcionou. Quando toca a linha no ponto 1 ele automaticamente transfere para o ponto 2. Soh que se eu quiser ligar do ponto 2 utilizando a linha 1 eu naum consegui faze-lo.
Alguma configuração a parte pra este procedimento ou somente discar algum numero pra fazer a ligacao.

grato,

Marcelo

----------


## saip

> Tenho o que você precisa bem aqui.
> 
> Com essa sua mesma estrutura.
> 
> Manual: Extender línea de teléfono analógica con SPA3000/SPA3102 y SPA2000/PAP2T - foro wifi wireless antenas conectores cable



tambem fiz a mesma configuracao, nao consigo receber chamadas....

----------


## kleberbrasil

Consegui usando equipamentos Taitell, em anexo segue o tutorial passo-a-passo. Como na Taitell eles sempre estão com o estoque zerado, usei como alternativa os clones da D-Link (Identicos - carcaça e firmware).

Boa sorte!

----------


## iuredaluz

qro agradecer a todos que acompanharam e opiniram no topico, o sistema que montei esta rodando em 2 pontos a 35km do ponto principal, com atas intelbras e pap2t da linksys, o sistema esta funcionando muito bom, com muita qualidade, na plataforma roda aparelhos de fax (enviando/recebendo) e maquinas de cartão de creditos.

----------


## jondavy

é possivel fazer isso com um PAP2T & SPA2102 ..?
..e se for , alguem tem a configuração...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

é possivel sim..

vc vai precisar de 2 atas.. 1 ata com porta FXo para receber a linha PSTN .. e na outra ponta precisa ser FXS porque fxo nao gera ring..

a configuração é bem simples:

configure os ips em cada ata... tire as opções da aba de configuração das respectivas linhas:

- make call without.reg = YES
- answ without reg = YES
- register = NO

ip dialing = YES
dial plan: (S0<:[email protected]:5060>)

e no outro 
altere o dial-plan para:

(S0<:[email protected]:5060>)


note os numeros 001 e 002 .. é o numero de cada ATA.. deve-ser colocado no USER-ID

----------


## jondavy

é possivel, na outra ponta fxs colocar um cliente adsl pppoe como da OI por exemplo..?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

as pontas precisam ter ip fixo, uma ver a outra !! só isso..  :Smile:

----------


## dma24hs

colegas, estou com 2 equipamentos, spa3102 (1 FXO) e um Airlive voip-111a (1FXS) , presiso fazer um PTP (realizar e atender as ligaçoes no ponto B utilizando a linha conectada no ponto A ) o SPA 3102 (ponto A) nao e o problema de configuraçao, ja pesquisei aki no foru e tem informaçao suficiente da configuraçao, mas no Airlive voip-111A (1 FXS) nao consigo entender cmo fazer esa configuraçao... alguem tem alguma ideia>>>

----------


## rodrigoMK

> valeu iuredaluz ... mas nao funcionou ... resolvi entrar em contato com o suporte da linksys ... ai eles me passaram o esquema pra fazer ... e funcionou perfeito como precisava:
> 
> segue abaixo o esquema:
> 
> *PAP2 Setup:*
> *Proxy and Registration*
> *Proxy: 192.168.10.251:5061*
> *Register: no*
> *Register Expires 90*
> ...


Opa amigo, tambem adquiri esse SPA3102, mas quero entender melhor o que vc fez ai. Esse redirecionamento da certo se eu usar o SPA3102 pra receber e redirecionar as ligações e um ATA qualquer na outra ponta? pois comigo não funcionou, e esse PROXY varia de provedor VOIP para provedor?


Obrigado.

----------


## rodrigoMK

> qro agradecer a todos que acompanharam e opiniram no topico, o sistema que montei esta rodando em 2 pontos a 35km do ponto principal, com atas intelbras e pap2t da linksys, o sistema esta funcionando muito bom, com muita qualidade, na plataforma roda aparelhos de fax (enviando/recebendo) e maquinas de cartão de creditos.


Amigo, tenho uma mesma situação que a sua, poderia dar uma ajudar?

Estou com um SPA3102 e um RT31P2-NA para fazer essa mesma configuração, ja tenho tambem a rede fisica, com alguns roteamentos, mas isso é o de menos.

----------


## chiachio

Bom, com os aparelhos da Linksys eu nunca configurei, ateh hoje soh trabalho com ATA`s da Taitell...o processo de configuracao deve ser o mesmo!

voce chega com a linha telefonica no gateway com porta FXO 
depois do outro lado voce coloca uma aparelho telefonico nas portas FXS

Antes disso voce tem q configurar a rede nos equipamentos. Se estiver fazendo ponto a ponto, coloca eles na mesma rede e talz.. se estiver utilizando a internet, tem q fazer um phonebook! Caso voce nao tenha IP fixo nos locais, ira precisar registrar um ddns e configurar poe ddns! dai depois eh soh fazer um hotline!

Nao tem mto segredo!

Abrass

----------


## luydi

Conseguir configurar o meu ponto a ponto com SPA 3102 e PAP2 conforme apostila SPA3102ePAP2
mais deu um pouco de trabalho do tipo efetuava ligação mais não recebia.
Ai mexi para la para ca e conseguir contornar agora ta 100% funcionando.
Alguem precisando de ajuda por me add [email protected]

----------


## pazetto007

Olá galera, estou com 2 atas da Taitell

TT422O(FXO) e o TT200DS(FXS), alguem teria um tutorial de como fazer pra levar uma linha de uma ponta até a outra só usando a rede, sem usar internet?

Obrigado!

----------


## thsinfo

E para transferir um linha com ramal?
Exemplo: Tenho uma linha que deve ser apertado o dígito "0" para poder efetuar ligações. Se eu apertar o dígito "23" passa para o ramal de outra pessoa.
Isso é possível? 
Com forma citada de configuração do gateway FXO e FXS eu estou somente conseguindo receber ligações. Não consigo efetuar ligações em minha linha com ramal. Fica aparecendo um tom de ocupado... Se eu aperto o dígito "0" não acontece nada.

----------


## iuredaluz

Tenta apertar 0# e veja se vai dar outro TOM de linha.

É preciso digitar o # no final.

Testa e passa um feedback aqui




> E para transferir um linha com ramal?
> Exemplo: Tenho uma linha que deve ser apertado o dígito "0" para poder efetuar ligações. Se eu apertar o dígito "23" passa para o ramal de outra pessoa.
> Isso é possível? 
> Com forma citada de configuração do gateway FXO e FXS eu estou somente conseguindo receber ligações. Não consigo efetuar ligações em minha linha com ramal. Fica aparecendo um tom de ocupado... Se eu aperto o dígito "0" não acontece nada.

----------


## thsinfo

Olá,

Fiz esse teste e o tom continua o de ocupado.

Informações observadas:

SIP Messages Sent: 28 SIP Bytes Sent: 17941
SIP Messages Recv: 22 SIP Bytes Recv: 8159


Call 1 State: Invalid Call 2 State: Idle
Call 1 Tone: Reorder Call 2 Tone: None
Call 1 Encoder: Call 2 Encoder: 
Call 1 Decoder: Call 2 Decoder: 
Call 1 FAX: Call 2 FAX: 
Call 1 Type: Outbound Call 2 Type: 
Call 1 Remote Hold: No Call 2 Remote Hold: 
Call 1 Callback: No Call 2 Callback: 
Call 1 Peer Name: Call 2 Peer Name: 
Call 1 Peer Phone: [email protected]:5061 Call 2 Peer Phone:

"Notei Call 1 State: Invalid" Aparece esse estado inválido quando eu tiro o fone do gancho.

----------


## rjardim

pessoal, fiz esse ponto a ponto com equipamentos da taitell:


Gateway Analógico TT 422 O
Gateway Analógico TT 422 S

Esta em uma rede ponto a ponto com 10km, usando rocket m5 + dish 30dbi

esta funcionando com ótima qualidade de voz, porem o cliente tem um pabx que fica depois do FXS e é uma central intelbras antiga, acho que corp 6020, que já sofreu muitos danos por raios e tem ramais queimados.

o problema é o seguinte:

quando pega a linha (disca 0) e começa a discar os números, parece que ele demora e acaba repetindo alguns números ou até interrompe antes de terminar de teclar os números.

fiz a configuração seguindo o tutorial da taitell de ptp
fiz teste com um aparelho direto no FXS sem passar pela central e o problema caiu 99,99%, mas até aconteceu uma vez.

isso pode ser o problema na central? incompatibilidade? no enlace? nos equip. voip?

obrigado.

----------


## thsinfo

Funcionou. Coloquei um valor menor para _Line-In_-Use _Voltage ;-)_




> Olá,
> 
> Fiz esse teste e o tom continua o de ocupado.
> 
> Informações observadas:
> 
> SIP Messages Sent: 28 SIP Bytes Sent: 17941
> SIP Messages Recv: 22 SIP Bytes Recv: 8159
> 
> ...

----------


## Skool

Boa tarde a todos.
Também estou com problemas para montar meu hotline... estou com um SPA3102 e um PAP2T... já montei as configs passadas* LoPeZiO* e também outras encontradas na internet... tenho hotlines já montadas com atas da grandstream porem queria testar se com linksys ficaria melhor...
No momento consigo fazer as ligações através da hotline porem na hora de receber elas estão parando no spa3102... Alguem tem algum outro tipo de configuração ou algum site para indicar?
Obrigado

----------


## vandgp

Olá eu configurei os meus atas SPA3102 e o PAP2t tudo certinho eles estão se enchergando, o problema é que a linha só da ocupada no pap 2t. o que devo fazer para solucionar esse problema. grato pela ajuda

----------


## rjardim

olha, eu tenho um par aqui também, praticamente já desisti, não funciona.

ou faz ligação e não recebe, ou recebe e não faz, ou só dá ocupado.

segui varios tutoriais e nada.

----------


## vandgp

sabe o q fico pensando que tem varios que dizem que funciona bem, não sei o que estou fazendo de errado porque deveria funcionar bem.

----------


## leandromaciel

Amigo, já fiz isso com os gateways da D-link DVG-6004s e DVG-5004S, o esquipamentos da D-Link pra VoIP é muito bom, esse equipo transmite até 4 linhas de um pouto ao outro atraves de configurações de hotline.

----------


## netfastbg

Pode ser que as vezes estarei dizendo alguma besteira ,pois nãoi entendo do sistema ATA, mas costumo tentar algumas coisas que acabam funcionando usando a lógica...
tlvz se vc usar um conversor de rj11 para rj 45 direto na linha que chega e fizer uma bridge com aps até o seu local 2 com o seu e Linksys _PAP2_ (_2_ FXS) que recebe originalmente as chamadas que seria seu ponto 1 ,, nem precisará do segundo ata...
Pois não haverá necessidade dele.
Abraço e desculpe se falei besteira.

----------


## m4d3

> Pode ser que as vezes estarei dizendo alguma besteira ,pois nãoi entendo do sistema ATA, mas costumo tentar algumas coisas que acabam funcionando usando a lógica...
> tlvz se vc usar um conversor de rj11 para rj 45 direto na linha que chega e fizer uma bridge com aps até o seu local 2 com o seu e Linksys _PAP2_ (_2_ FXS) que recebe originalmente as chamadas que seria seu ponto 1 ,, nem precisará do segundo ata...
> Pois não haverá necessidade dele.
> Abraço e desculpe se falei besteira.


Acho que isso não vai funcionar, pode dizer de onde tirou essa idéia ?

----------


## netfastbg

> Acho que isso não vai funcionar, pode dizer de onde tirou essa idéia ?


Apenas uma usando uma lógica,,, como disse não entendo de ATA !
Tem algo contra em testar uma lógica ?

----------


## leandromaciel

netfastbg, 

Amigo, não no intuito de te diminuir e tb naum falo ironicamente, só no sentido de tb pensar na sua lógica.
As linhas telefonicas convencionais transmitem 48v nos seus fios no momento em que ela chama e uma voltagem mais baixa no periodo de esperera, por isso não precisa se alimentar trelefone convencional na energia elétrica, imagine então socar 48v em uma interface de rede?
Acho que dá pra torrar a placa neh? e muitos outros mais N fatores que tornariam sua lógica impossível de funcionar.
Mas a imaginação foi boa. rsrsrsrsrs

Abraços

----------


## netfastbg

> netfastbg, 
> 
> Amigo, não no intuito de te diminuir e tb naum falo ironicamente, só no sentido de tb pensar na sua lógica.
> As linhas telefonicas convencionais transmitem 48v nos seus fios no momento em que ela chama e uma voltagem mais baixa no periodo de esperera, por isso não precisa se alimentar trelefone convencional na energia elétrica, imagine então socar 48v em uma interface de rede?
> Acho que dá pra torrar a placa neh? e muitos outros mais N fatores que tornariam sua lógica impossível de funcionar.
> Mas a imaginação foi boa. rsrsrsrsrs
> 
> Abraços


Td bem entendi,, mas continuando minha lógica,, para que serve o conversor então de rj11 para rj45,, já que a voltagem não confere..Será que criaram um conversor e não pensaram nisto,, com certeza o produto deles não funcionaria.
Abraço !

----------


## leandromaciel

Serve para quando se vai utilizar cabeamento estruturado para telefonia com patch panel cat5.

----------


## netfastbg

> Serve para quando se vai utilizar cabeamento estruturado para telefonia com patch panel cat5.


E ele não seguraria esta voltagem ?,, tlvz tenha um conversor que o faça,,, vou pesquisar e posto,,, ok ?

----------


## netfastbg

Estive consultando um técnico em eletrônica e ele me disse que é fácil resolver,, é só comprar um adaptador destes e pedir a um técnico que coloque um redutor de voltagem antes do adaptador é coisa simples,,, tlvz funcione,, para segurança é só testar com o multímetro fazendo uma chamada antes de conectar no ap. Não custa tentar ,, pois é baratinho as duas coisas..
Abraço !

----------


## Skool

Consegui resolver o problema aqui e esta funcionando perfeito. Só mudei algumas configurações na parte de proxy e funcionou.
Postem suas configs ai e vamos juntos resolver

----------


## vandgp

tem como vc printar as telas e mandar para mim poder ver as configurações, porque eu ja fiz de tudo e não da certo

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> tem como vc printar as telas e mandar para mim poder ver as configurações, porque eu ja fiz de tudo e não da certo


conseguiu resolver amigo? estou pensando em implantar esta solução também.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Opa,você uso ATAs Lnksys para fazer isso? estou usando Asterisk para isso.

----------


## vandgp

eu consegui levar a linha usando o linksys o problema que a gente liga fica uns dois minutos a ligação e cai a linha eu ja revisei tudo, internet os ping estão que é uam blz não falha um ai eu ligeu na linksys e eles me passaram um configuração diferente só que ainda não rodei no aparleho assim que rodar passo para vcs dizendo se funcionou ou não

----------


## Denardin

Ajudem por favor, Mesma Duvida de voces , mas tenho 2 spa 3102

----------


## vandgp

opa o que vc precisa ?

----------


## Denardin

tenho uma linha analogica da OI em um determinado endereço , temos um link deste 
endereço via radio que transpoem internet para outro local 30 km de distancia, preciso transpor a linha junto usando o link via radio que ja esta enlacado 
e em funcionamento a varios meses, o problema e configurar os 2 ata linksys spa 
3102 ambos com linha fsx e fxo.

----------


## vandgp

eu por um golpe de sorte refiz a minha configuração e parou de cair

----------


## Denardin

Como voce fez a Configuracao ? voce tbm usa Linksys ?? Poderia tirar um Print da tela pra min olhar e tentar configurar alterando para a minha faixa de Ip e etc e tal

----------


## vandgp

Veja ese forun, foi daqui que eu peguei as configurações, unica diferença q vc terá de configurar uma spa 3102 na porta line 1 e o outro line 2
https://under-linux.org/f274/configu...ca-via-145977/

----------


## vandgp

Ola estou com um problema eu configurei meu SAP 3102 junto com a PAP 2t para levar a linha a 17 km e a mesma funcionou unico problema que quando fica um tempo ocioso ela não toca na pap 2 ficando a mesma no spa 3102 será que tem alguma configuração para fazer para resolver esse problema fico no aguardo?

----------


## kaluham

Olá Leandro, estou pensando em comprar 02 *D*-*link* DVG-6004s e *D*-*link* DVG-5004s.
Tenho uma rede particular usando duas nanobridge m5, funcionado beleza. Uso uma linha telefonica com dois Linksys, funciona bem e identifica as chamadas, só tem um pouco de eco. Vi que você usou o *D*-*link* DVG. e agora preciso de mais linhas telefonica por essa rede bridge (intranet). Pergunto este esquimento que usou é bom, identifica as chamadas?
Vc dá suporte caso preciso para configuração?

Att,

NESTOR



> Amigo, já fiz isso com os gateways da D-link DVG-6004s e DVG-5004S, o esquipamentos da D-Link pra VoIP é muito bom, esse equipo transmite até 4 linhas de um pouto ao outro atraves de configurações de hotline.

----------


## diogopxe

estou com problema na minha Ata 3102 e Pap2t quando recebo ligação algumas chia de cada 10 umas 3 ligaçoes chia sem atender o telefone ou atendendo

----------


## gustavo_marcon

já tentou verificar se nao é problema na fonte? ja vi casos onde o chio era problema na fonte de alimentação, trocou resolveu.

----------

